# Report: Scola to Pacers



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Per Wojo.



> *Adrian Wojnarowski* ‏@*WojYahooNBA*  15m
> Suns are nearing a deal to send Luis Scola to the Pacers, league sources tell Y! Sports.
> 
> * Expand *
> ...


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Like the idea but not thrilled with the return. I agree with some other stuff I read that we could get more from another team.

Would be nice to get Stephenson though I know that is too much. I guess Green plus a pick isn't bad. Green's contract isn't as bad as I thought. But like I said on the general board, losing Scola hurts our team which means I like it. Let's aim for a top pick while we can.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Like it. Shame we couldn't ship Marshall in the deal. Hopefully, that's still to come.



> @WojYahooNBA: Pacers will trade Miles Plumlee, Gerald Green and 2014 protected 1st round pick to Suns for Luis Scola


Amick says lotto protected but hey, another pick in a deep draft, that's fine. Plus, some of the euro talent could slip or be there. Our own, Minny's and Indy's now.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Dont we have the lakers pick next year too? Thought we got 2 of them for Nash.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Nvm we get the lakers 1st in 2015


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

REALLY wish we had LAL 2014 with that mess. Blame the old regime for not getting it.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> REALLY wish we had LAL 2014 with that mess. Blame the old regime for not getting it.


lol. Curse them.


As long as Sarver limites himself to signing the checks that Mcdonough tells him to.. I have some faith restored in this team.

I'll give them a pass on Len... because this draft was shitty.... and because I am excited about Archie, so I'll just focus on him and ignore Len.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I have high hopes for Len at least, and this move makes sense. We don't need/want someone in their mid-30's taking PT from a guy who could further develop rather than continue to fall off. Stars can be made when you put a talented player in a role that stretches their limitations.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dissonance said:


> REALLY wish we had LAL 2014 with that mess. Blame the old regime for not getting it.


It's probably 2015 over 2014 because they assumed the Lakers would actually be good next year though. I mean who really expected the Lakers to look like this going into this season?


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I have high hopes for Len as well. But first his health needs to be secure. Both ankles before playing a game isnot a good sign at all


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

R-Star said:


> It's probably 2015 over 2014 because they assumed the Lakers would actually be good next year though. I mean who really expected the Lakers to look like this going into this season?


This is true.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

l0st1 said:


> I have high hopes for Len as well. But first his health needs to be secure. Both ankles before playing a game isnot a good sign at all


I was disappointed but took a step back and decided to go with a wait and see approach with Len. Other ankle getting hurt due to over compensation is very disconcerting. Just hope it's not a potential career of this.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Big men with ankle/foot injuries this early aren't a good thing ha


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

The other ankle doesn't appear to have actually gotten a stress fracture, it just had the beginning signs of one. It's a much shorter recovery period and (generally) less worrisome than actually having gotten a stress fracture on both ankles.

The Suns training staff is great, if anyone can resurrect the corpse of Jermaine O'Neal and make it play meaningful NBA minutes then I think a 20 year old with a fixable ankle injury is less of a problem.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

It may be a fixable ankle injury but it's still an ankle injuries which usually compromises it to some degree. Just like a bad knee or back, usually it changes a player of his size. And him having not even played yet makes me a bit worried. Hopefully our Training Staff can do quite a bit of preventative work to keep him playing and stop any further injuries.


----------

